# Solved: yahoo messenger beta will not load



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

the new version of yahoo messenger will not load. it was start to load when i type in my screen name and password but then it stops for no reason. some of my friends are having the same problem. does anybody know how to correct this problem or what causes it. thanks


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

check the following. it may help.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/;_ylt=AjNBfJJNKSQpVNny1p5w9DgezKIX?qid=20060810215621AAIgXue

http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/chat/technical/technical-01.html


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

thanks but neither of them helped. this is also happening to many of my friends that are downloading the new yahoo messenger. i think that it's a glitch in the system that yahoo needs to work out, but then again who knows. 
thanks


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

oh yea i've found the website www.eBuddy.com with this you can sign in and talk to your yahoo buddies for time being, at least until yahoo messenger is up and runnin' again.


----------

